# My Mac lipstick stash



## geeko (Oct 6, 2013)

i m not a lipstick junkie, as far as I am concerned I am more into blushers than lipsticks, but still i've managed to amassed quite a number of lipsticks over time, without me realizing it haha






  The current ones I own are as follows (I think I missed out 5 in this photo)


1Warm Me Up2Haught Attitude3Impassioned4A perfect Day5Fusion Pink6Show Orchid7Reel Sexy8Blankety9Half and Half10Saint Germain11Full Fuschia12Heartless13Violetta14Sweet and sour15Apres Chic16Lavendar whip17Raspberry swirl18Coral Bliss19Peach Blossom20Pink Pearl Pop21Shanghai Spice22Sunny Seoul23Kittenish24Ever Hip25Outrageously Fun26Reel Drama27Pillow Talk28Playtime29Creme Cup30Creme D Nude31Hot Gossip32Lickable33Modesty34Ravishing35Shy Girl36Speak Louder37Heart to Heart38Imagine this39In a Heartbeat40Hibiscus41Innocence Beware42Hot Sass43Infused with Glam44Naughty You45Powerful46Superior47Style it Up48Innocent49To Catch a Sailor50Riverting Rose51Goddess52Beigeland53High Strung54Pink Cabana55Gel56Sandy B57Thrills58Heroine (bronze brown)59Hue60Flamingo61Sushi kiss62Tangerine Dream63Tart and trendy 64Girl next door65Sweet and Single66Budding Love67Razzledazzler68Cusp of Dawn69Cutester703n714n72Hold The Pose73Made to Order74Pink Popcorn75Freckletone76Giddy77High Tea78Hug Me79Lipblossom80Lovelorn81Plink82See Sheer83Shy Shine84Syrup85Viva Glam Cyndi86Viva Glam Gaga87Gem of Roses88Fresh Salmon89Cut a Caper90Instinctive91Marquise D92Cozy Up93Ronnie Red94Force of Love 95Scarlet Ibis96Charmed I'm Sure97Candy Yum Yum98Heroine (Purple)99Honeylove100Lady Danger101Please Me102Russian Red103Quick Sizzle104Midnight Media105Ladies who lunch106Smart and Sweet107Strikingly Fabulous108Style Surge109Ultraprecious110Red Dwarf111Betty Bright112Daddy's little girl113Love Goddess114Viva Glam Nicki115Toxic Take116Bare again117Fashion City118Supreme style119Ultra Darling120Bare  121Funshine122Kissable123Long Stem Rose124Sweet Grenealdine125Playtime126Pret a pretty127Dangerous128Flat out fabulous129Runway hit130Relentlessly Red131Steady Going132All fired Up
  133              Riri Woo


----------



## glammy girl (Oct 6, 2013)

Wow! Love your collection :eyelove:


----------



## Dominique33 (Oct 6, 2013)

geeko said:


> i m not a lipstick junkie, as far as I am concerned I am more into blushers than lipsticks, but still i've managed to amassed quite a number of lipsticks over time, without me realizing it haha
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Great collection !


----------



## Marie0106 (Oct 6, 2013)

Nice collection. I love your stand


----------



## kimbunney (Oct 6, 2013)

Do you have them in alphabetical order or by color? Just curious to know how you know what to choose.


----------



## EOTD-Fanny (Oct 6, 2013)

Wow! :jawdrop: Amazing collection!


----------



## geeko (Oct 7, 2013)

kimbunney said:


> Do you have them in alphabetical order or by color? Just curious to know how you know what to choose.


  normally i keep them in a drawer, but occasionaaly when i m cleaning out my drawer I take them out and stack them on the stand temporaily...


----------



## Tatiana87 (Oct 7, 2013)

geeko said:


> i m not a lipstick junkie, as far as I am concerned I am more into blushers than lipsticks, but still i've managed to amassed quite a number of lipsticks over time, without me realizing it haha
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 . Amazing collection.


----------



## Dawn (Oct 17, 2013)

So pretty!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## prettygirl8 (Oct 17, 2013)

Nice! Which lipstick colors are your favorites? Or which ones could you not live without?


----------



## darkpearl (Oct 17, 2013)

The one I grab the most as of late has to be heaux. It's so pretty on me and I feel I can pull it off with anything. And I can't forget how nice and soft the formula is


----------



## geeko (Oct 18, 2013)

I cannot live without my Candy Yum Yum, Flat out fabulous and tangerine dream!


----------



## Socallmelovely (Oct 22, 2013)

Thanks for sharing your collection! Awesome!


----------



## LouGarner (Nov 19, 2013)

geeko said:


> i m not a lipstick junkie, as far as I am concerned I am more into blushers than lipsticks, but still i've managed to amassed quite a number of lipsticks over time, without me realizing it haha
> 
> The current ones I own are as follows (I think I missed out 5 in this photo)
> 1Warm Me Up2Haught Attitude3Impassioned4A perfect Day5Fusion Pink6Show Orchid7Reel Sexy8Blankety9Half and Half10Saint Germain11Full Fuschia12Heartless13Violetta14Sweet and sour15Apres Chic16Lavendar whip17Raspberry swirl18Coral Bliss19Peach Blossom20Pink Pearl Pop21Shanghai Spice22Sunny Seoul23Kittenish24Ever Hip25Outrageously Fun26Reel Drama27Pillow Talk28Playtime29Creme Cup30Creme D Nude31Hot Gossip32Lickable33Modesty34Ravishing35Shy Girl36Speak Louder37Heart to Heart38Imagine this39In a Heartbeat40Hibiscus41Innocence Beware42Hot Sass43Infused with Glam44Naughty You45Powerful46Superior47Style it Up48Innocent49To Catch a Sailor50Riverting Rose51Goddess52Beigeland53High Strung54Pink Cabana55Gel56Sandy B57Thrills58Heroine (bronze brown)59Hue60Flamingo61Sushi kiss62Tangerine Dream63Tart and trendy 64Girl next door65Sweet and Single66Budding Love67Razzledazzler68Cusp of Dawn69Cutester703n714n72Hold The Pose73Made to Order74Pink Popcorn75Freckletone76Giddy77High Tea78Hug Me79Lipblossom80Lovelorn81Plink82See Sheer83Shy Shine84Syrup85Viva Glam Cyndi86Viva Glam Gaga87Gem of Roses88Fresh Salmon89Cut a Caper90Instinctive91Marquise D92Cozy Up93Ronnie Red94Force of Love 95Scarlet Ibis96Charmed I'm Sure97Candy Yum Yum98Heroine (Purple)99Honeylove100Lady Danger101Please Me102Russian Red103Quick Sizzle104Midnight Media105Ladies who lunch106Smart and Sweet107Strikingly Fabulous108Style Surge109Ultraprecious110Red Dwarf111Betty Bright112Daddy's little girl113Love Goddess114Viva Glam Nicki115Toxic Take116Bare again117Fashion City118Supreme style119Ultra Darling120Bare  121Funshine122Kissable123Long Stem Rose124Sweet Grenealdine125Playtime126Pret a pretty127Dangerous128Flat out fabulous129Runway hit130Relentlessly Red131Steady Going132All fired Up
> 133              Riri Woo


where did you get your stand from?


----------



## macgirl006 (Nov 19, 2013)

geeko said:


> i m not a lipstick junkie, as far as I am concerned I am more into blushers than lipsticks, but still i've managed to amassed quite a number of lipsticks over time, without me realizing it haha
> 
> The current ones I own are as follows (I think I missed out 5 in this photo)
> 1Warm Me Up2Haught Attitude3Impassioned4A perfect Day5Fusion Pink6Show Orchid7Reel Sexy8Blankety9Half and Half10Saint Germain11Full Fuschia12Heartless13Violetta14Sweet and sour15Apres Chic16Lavendar whip17Raspberry swirl18Coral Bliss19Peach Blossom20Pink Pearl Pop21Shanghai Spice22Sunny Seoul23Kittenish24Ever Hip25Outrageously Fun26Reel Drama27Pillow Talk28Playtime29Creme Cup30Creme D Nude31Hot Gossip32Lickable33Modesty34Ravishing35Shy Girl36Speak Louder37Heart to Heart38Imagine this39In a Heartbeat40Hibiscus41Innocence Beware42Hot Sass43Infused with Glam44Naughty You45Powerful46Superior47Style it Up48Innocent49To Catch a Sailor50Riverting Rose51Goddess52Beigeland53High Strung54Pink Cabana55Gel56Sandy B57Thrills58Heroine (bronze brown)59Hue60Flamingo61Sushi kiss62Tangerine Dream63Tart and trendy 64Girl next door65Sweet and Single66Budding Love67Razzledazzler68Cusp of Dawn69Cutester703n714n72Hold The Pose73Made to Order74Pink Popcorn75Freckletone76Giddy77High Tea78Hug Me79Lipblossom80Lovelorn81Plink82See Sheer83Shy Shine84Syrup85Viva Glam Cyndi86Viva Glam Gaga87Gem of Roses88Fresh Salmon89Cut a Caper90Instinctive91Marquise D92Cozy Up93Ronnie Red94Force of Love 95Scarlet Ibis96Charmed I'm Sure97Candy Yum Yum98Heroine (Purple)99Honeylove100Lady Danger101Please Me102Russian Red103Quick Sizzle104Midnight Media105Ladies who lunch106Smart and Sweet107Strikingly Fabulous108Style Surge109Ultraprecious110Red Dwarf111Betty Bright112Daddy's little girl113Love Goddess114Viva Glam Nicki115Toxic Take116Bare again117Fashion City118Supreme style119Ultra Darling120Bare  121Funshine122Kissable123Long Stem Rose124Sweet Grenealdine125Playtime126Pret a pretty127Dangerous128Flat out fabulous129Runway hit130Relentlessly Red131Steady Going132All fired Up
> 133              Riri Woo


 Wowwwwwwwww that is awesome!


----------



## Honi (Nov 20, 2013)

Goodness gracious thats a lot of lippies! Im more of an eyeshadow girl myself but I guess we all have our poisons..


----------



## geeko (Dec 1, 2013)

I took the stand from my mum who was previously using the stands for her accessories in her shop


----------



## MereBear (Dec 1, 2013)

Love the collection!!!!


----------



## martiangurll (Jan 4, 2014)

I'd kill for that stand.  Your collection is impressive also.  Now you have curious on yr blush cillection.  Planning on giving us some pix o that?


----------



## tamikajodha (Jan 8, 2014)

Amazing collection!


----------



## calicandee (Jan 17, 2014)

Wow that is an impressive collection!


----------



## allthingsglam (Jan 17, 2014)

Very nice collection loving it


----------



## MsGlossy (Feb 2, 2014)

Nice collection! I suddenly have the urge to put on some lipstick even thought it's almost midnight and I'm laying in bed. LOL


----------



## geeko (Feb 4, 2014)

martiangurll said:


> I'd kill for that stand. Your collection is impressive also. Now you have curious on yr blush cillection. Planning on giving us some pix o that?


  i m a die hard blush whore more than a lipstick person... as requested this is an unupdated pic of my blush collection.... i haven't been updating my blush collection. i've since bought quite a number of blushers on top of these :X


----------



## geeko (Feb 4, 2014)

Here are some close up pics of my lipsticks i took one by one painstakingly (loaded them up on instagram and facebook)... haven't finished taking yet... but i really love taking close up pics of products.... Sorry about the lighting in some pics, when i first started taking the pics, I dinnoe i could adjust the lighting on the photo editor on my handphone, but later i figured out and the pics looked better...


----------



## Mayanas (Feb 4, 2014)

AMAIZING ♡  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## allthingsglam (Feb 4, 2014)

geeko said:


> i m a die hard blush whore more than a lipstick person... as requested this is an unupdated pic of my blush collection.... i haven't been updating my blush collection. i've since bought quite a number of blushers on top of these :X


wow I'm impressed very beautiful collection and neatly stored thanks for posting


----------



## sujusarangx3 (Feb 4, 2014)

Oh my... this is amazing!


----------



## geeko (Feb 5, 2014)

Here are a few more close up shots of my lipsticks... do check this thread for updates...as i hve no time to one shot take close up shots of everything. So i will be taking pics bit by bit


----------



## geeko (Feb 6, 2014)

Updated with a few more close up pics


----------



## idiehjane (Feb 6, 2014)

*OMG!! i love how it's neatly organized!! *


----------



## geeko (Feb 7, 2014)

And some more lipsticks


----------



## heirloom94 (Feb 12, 2014)

Wow your collection is amazing !!


----------



## shedontusejelly (Feb 17, 2014)

Wow! Lovely collection!


----------



## jchait (Mar 17, 2014)

man....I have a LOT of catching up to do! Geez louise I need to get on my A game asap


----------



## cakewannaminaj (Mar 26, 2014)

wow


----------



## NaniLovesMAC (Apr 2, 2014)

Such a beautiful collection!


----------



## LauraLara (Apr 5, 2014)

Holy crap you guys!!!! lol. Okay here's my microscopic list in alphabetical order:

  1 Angel
  2 Blankety
  3 Candy Yum Yum
  4 Chatterbox
  5 Coral Bliss
  6 Costa Chic
  7 Creme de la Femme
  8 Cyber
  9 Dark side 
  10 Diva
  11 Flair for Finery
  12 Fleshpot
  13 Girl About Town
  14 Hautecore
  15 Honeylove
  16 Hue
  17 Impassioned
  18 Jubilee
  19 Lady Danger
  20 Lasting Lust
  21 MAC Red
  22 Mineralize Rich Be a Lady
  23 Mineralize Rich Lady at Play
  24 Myth
  25 Neon Orange
  26 Odyssey
  26 Patentpolish lip pencil Go For Girlie
  28 Patentpolish lip pencil Patentpink
  29 Patentpolish lip pencil Teen Dream
  30 Pervette
  31 Pink Nouveau
  32 Pink Plaid
  33 Plumful
  34 Rebel
  35 Relentlessly Red
  36 Ruby Woo
  37 Saint Germain
  38 Sheen Supreme Asian Flower
  39 Sheen Supreme Happy Hibiscus
  40 Sheen Supreme Insanely It
  41 Show Orchid
  42 Snob
  43 Soft Pause
  44 Tanarama
  45 Twig
  46 Up the Amp
  47 Vegas Volt
  48 Violetta
  49 Viva Glam V

  Still in the mail:
  50 Hoop
  51 Pink Poodle

  I have like none of the LEs!!!!!!! Only just this spring have I started to save in anticipation of collections. What is your favorite of the permanents that I should get? Oh and super important question, what would be the absolute best lipstick/lipglass combo for someone who's NW13ish?


----------



## User38 (Apr 5, 2014)

I have mostly LE's and a good bit of the perm line.. at least 100  -- will post indecent pics when I return.


----------



## Dominique33 (Apr 5, 2014)

# smiley bounce I can. ´ t post any smiley from my iPhone ? bounce # HerGreyness what a collection and those MAC lipsticks are highly addictive. )))


----------



## bellaluv95 (Apr 6, 2014)

I guess I'll list mine as well  :
  1 Plumful
  2 Heaux x2
  3 Riri boy
  4 Riri Woo
  5 Relentless Red
  6 Runway Hit
  7 Flat Out Fabulous
  8 Fixed on Drama
  9 Viva Glam Nicki 1
  10 Utter Fun
  11 Ronnie Red x2
  12 Daddy's Little Girl
  13 Oh, Oh, Oh
  14 Betty Bright
  15 Lavender Whip
  16 Raspberry Swirl
  17 Sounds Like Noise
  18 Flamingo
  19 Just a Bite x3
  20 Party Parrot
  21 Pre-Raphelite
  22 Feed the Senses
  23 Offshoot
  24 On hold
  25 Candy Yum Yum (perm.)
  26 Commotion (Huggable)
  27 Rebel
  28 Heavenly Hybrid
  29 Dark Side
  30 Costa Chic
  31 Viva Glam 1
  32 Apres Chic
  33 Fall 2013 Forecast Lips Palette (= 6 lip colors)

  In the mail:
  34 Hoop
  35 Glam
  36 Pink Poodle (+ lipglass)
  edit: forgot to include # 37, Viva Glam Nicki (1) 
  ... I think that's all of them! O__o But, of course, it doesn't include my other brands.


----------



## LauraLara (Apr 6, 2014)

I forgot about palettes! And I just ordered three more! so that makes...

  52 Fall 2014 forecast (don't really like it  
  53 Fanfare
  54 Ravishing
  55 Faux

  bellaluv95 you have a BUNCH that I am SO SO SO sad I missed (Heaux, Betty Bright, Lavender Whip, Flamingo, Party Parrot), oh why didn't I get into stalking earlier?!


----------



## bellaluv95 (Apr 6, 2014)

I was lucky I got quite a few of them! I happened to check the mac site and when I least expected it, for example, the Rihanna summer lipsticks restocked awhile after they originally sold out!
  I also got Party Parrot at the same time (because of the restock). Some though, I had to look for, like at the store or resort to ebay. :/
  I was interested initially in the Fall 2014 palette, but I guess I have plenty of lipsticks that are similar at the moment, and too many awesome LEs coming out right now as well


----------



## LauraLara (Apr 6, 2014)

My hubby and my bro-in-law have been doing doing tequila shots and just decided they NEED chicken (it's 4 AM), SO, I made a trade. I got the chicken, and my husband is going to find me Betty Bright and Viva Glam Nicki 2 (with lip glass) on ebay. He promised. I got the chicken. I WILL make him sign a statement to that effect if need be.


----------



## bellaluv95 (Apr 6, 2014)

Oh my gosh! That's great, lol, he better keep to his promise! Betty Bright is an awesome shade, and I guess with this, it is obvious you were meant to have it!


----------



## beautycool (Apr 6, 2014)

Wow alot of mac lippys  I have about 16 lol xx


----------



## LauraLara (Apr 6, 2014)

I think 16 is plenty if they're the ones you REALLY want!!!


----------



## beautycool (Apr 6, 2014)

Wow alot of mac lippys  I have about 16 lol xx  Not enough Hun  Yep all colours I want and more  Had a nail polish addiction have gone from 600 polish bottles to about 300 maybe more  To mac and other make up now  Need more stuff though lol xxx


----------



## LauraLara (Apr 6, 2014)

I couldn't let him do it  Betty Bright is going for almost 100$ on eBay right now  But he looked at my list of LEs I really want and he got me a couple of the cheaper ones and it's going to be a surprise which they are  Maybe someday there will be a BB dupe, or people will forget it's great and the price will go down. Just keep on hoping!


----------



## bellaluv95 (Apr 6, 2014)

Well, more are off your list now! And there's the mystique of not knowing which he picked that will be fun!


----------



## LauraLara (Apr 10, 2014)

He got viva glam nicki 2 ls and gloss!!!! I love lavender lipstick and pastels, so that was on my list  AND he just caved in last night and got me a Betty Bright!!!!!! Oh and I myself caved in and got party parrot. Lol, so I need to lay off the lipstick for a bit


----------



## LauraLara (Apr 12, 2014)

Okay ladies, I'm going to start hunting down lipsticks on ebay, maybe one or two a month (because some are expensive). Which one should I start with? Here's the list (and I'm NW13 for reference)

  Quite Cute
  Flamingo
  Viva Glam Gaga
  Viva Glam Nicki
  Force of Love
  Quick Sizzle
  Rare Exotic
  Watch Me Simmer
  Marquise'D
  Ablaze
  Embrace Me
  Pink Pigeon
  All Fired Up
  Heaux

  I'm also gna get Sunny Seoul, Full Fuchsia, and Fusion Pink. But those are permanent so they can wait. I LOVE brights, I love neon salmon but I really look better in those that lean blue like Girl About Town and Show Orchid. Since I'm so pale I can look kind of funny in vampy colors or the super light colors. And colors that look mid-range on most people, like Fanfare, look so dark on me. So let me know if you have any other recommendations, otherwise I just want to know which lipstick to grab first on my quest!


----------



## jchait (Apr 12, 2014)

LauraLara said:


> Okay ladies, I'm going to start hunting down lipsticks on ebay, maybe one or two a month (because some are expensive). Which one should I start with? Here's the list (and I'm NW13 for reference)  I have like five extra all fired ups if you want to start with it lol obviously I love it  Quite Cute Flamingo Viva Glam Gaga Viva Glam Nicki Force of Love Quick Sizzle Rare Exotic Watch Me Simmer Marquise'D Ablaze Embrace Me Pink Pigeon All Fired Up Heaux  I'm also gna get Sunny Seoul, Full Fuchsia, and Fusion Pink. But those are permanent so they can wait. I LOVE brights, I love neon salmon but I really look better in those that lean blue like Girl About Town and Show Orchid. Since I'm so pale I can look kind of funny in vampy colors or the super light colors. And colors that look mid-range on most people, like Fanfare, look so dark on me. So let me know if you have any other recommendations, otherwise I just want to know which lipstick to grab first on my quest!


----------



## Jaymuhlee (Apr 12, 2014)

Oh man, you guys are wayyy more serious than I am! I only have 8 with 4 on my list from the Proenza Schouler/Playland collections.

  Girl About Town was my 1st MAC purchase ever. The rest are all purples: Smoked Purple, Potent Fig, Quite Cute, Goes and Goes, RiRi Boy, Plum Bright, and Go For It.


----------



## allthingsglam (Apr 12, 2014)

LauraLara said:


> My hubby and my bro-in-law have been doing doing tequila shots and just decided they NEED chicken (it's 4 AM), SO, I made a trade. I got the chicken, and my husband is going to find me Betty Bright and Viva Glam Nicki 2 (with lip glass) on ebay. He promised. I got the chicken. I WILL make him sign a statement to that effect if need be.


Too cute


----------



## allthingsglam (Apr 12, 2014)

Jaymuhlee said:


> Oh man, you guys are wayyy more serious than I am! I only have 8 with 4 on my list from the Proenza Schouler/Playland collections.  Girl About Town was my 1st MAC purchase ever. The rest are all purples: Smoked Purple, Potent Fig, Quite Cute, Goes and Goes, RiRi Boy, Plum Bright, and Go For It.


U have some great ones riri boy and go for it are amazing I love them


----------



## Jaymuhlee (Apr 12, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> U have some great ones riri boy and go for it are amazing I love them


  I absolutely LOVE RiRi Boy but nothing I do to my lips can prep them well enough for it. Retro Mattes are just too drying. I actually only swatched it once because of that and now I'm thinking of selling it... </3


----------



## allthingsglam (Apr 12, 2014)

Jaymuhlee said:


> I absolutely LOVE [COLOR=181818]RiRi Boy but nothing I do to my lips can prep them well enough for it. Retro Mattes are just too drying. I actually only swatched it once because of that and now I'm thinking of selling it...


----------



## msjuicykisses (Apr 12, 2014)

Hi
   Last week I went to the outlet mall the cosmetics store where I live(Georgia) they had Viva Glam Nicki and Viva Glam Nicki 2 with the lip gloss and they had silly. You should there never know what you will fine.


----------



## bellaluv95 (Apr 12, 2014)

I want to go to a CCO, my penchant of collecting LE's would have me worried, though-- I'd be like a kid in a candy store! 

  Great for you @LauraLara , you crossed some things you wanted off your list! I would say if something is really rare, and you can only find one or two people selling it on ebay, try to get those, or you can go with buying more recent LE's with cheaper prices, before they become rarer and more pricy. Also, I think flamingo is supposed to be coming back as a permanent lipstick, and All Fired Up is also a permanent retro matte. So, you shouldn't pay higher prices on ebay, just wait


----------



## LauraLara (Apr 12, 2014)

That is REALLY good advice  thanks!!!


----------



## valentine580 (Apr 13, 2014)

Wow, everyone's collection is just amazing. The blushes and the lipsticks! I, myself, am an eyeshadow/pigment girl. I'll have to take some photos and upload, too!


----------



## valentine580 (Apr 13, 2014)

LauraLara said:


> My hubby and my bro-in-law have been doing doing tequila shots and just decided they NEED chicken (it's 4 AM), SO, I made a trade. I got the chicken, and my husband is going to find me Betty Bright and Viva Glam Nicki 2 (with lip glass) on ebay. He promised. I got the chicken. I WILL make him sign a statement to that effect if need be.


  That's hilarious! If by some chance you can't find the VG Nicki 2 lipglass (no lipstick), I have one BNIB.


----------



## valentine580 (Apr 13, 2014)

Save All Fired Up for the end, it's a perm.


----------



## valentine580 (Apr 14, 2014)

So these are my babies...


----------



## Indieprincess (Apr 15, 2014)

I'll post mine.

1. Riri Woo
2. Quick Sizzle
3. Subverted
4. Force of Love
5. Pre-Raphaelite 
6. Ruby Woo
7. Pink Pigeon
8. Scarlet Ibis
9. Deeply Adored
10. Prince Noir
11. Studded Kiss
12. Absolute Power
13. Strong Woman
14. Moxie
15. Show-All
16. Yung Rapunxel
17. Rebel
18.CYY
19. Betty Bright
20. Dominate
21. Heaux
22. Riri Boy
23. Heautecore
24. Red Racer
25. True Red
26. Pure Heroine
  27. Siss 28. Lingering Kiss 29. A Novel Romance


----------



## beautycool (Apr 15, 2014)

Hi girls I post mine list of what I have  So far without the ones I got coming    Mac lipstick what I have so far   Rubywoo Ladybug Girl about town  Fanfare Pretty please  Angel  Fluer de coral from flowers 2014 Coll Myth Bombshell Viva glam Rhianna Hue Altered beige  Viva glam v lustre  Hot gossip  Don't laugh my Coll is a tad tiny   Boo hoo and I loved mac back in the day


----------



## Jaymuhlee (Apr 15, 2014)

beautycool said:


> Boo hoo and I loved mac back in the day


  Don't worry, my list was under 10!


----------



## beautycool (Apr 15, 2014)

Woops hot gossip I have coming  With everything else lol  Anyhow I managed to order from nordies  And mac I got flamingo live it up carousel  Pantent pink happy go lucky =for my friends swap box in the uk she is so she be made up )) hopefully  Lots of laughs  Toying around think that's it  Still couldn't work out the gloss that goes with toying around  Can anyone help ??? Obviously the yellow lippy goes with the yellow gloss  And the pink gloss goes with pink lippy  So what goes with toying around  Live it up / lots of laughs lol xx I just didnt know   I forgot to be honest when you open mac glosses they tend to go funny after a while I forgot about that being a more lippy girl I suppose I shouldn't of ordered gloss  But love the colours   Why is it I feel I should get every colour going   But I'm abit frightened I may not wear all the colours or some may not suit  I'm so worried about that with the ones I ordered  boo hoo


----------



## beautycool (Apr 15, 2014)

Here's a picture not v good


----------



## beautycool (Apr 15, 2014)

Lol I collected nail polish for the last three years and started collections make up again for the last past one year and this year )))  I have about 600 nail polishes maybe less as sold some on  But I rather collect make up  Home off the phrase off collecting polishes now really I'm not so into it no more I couldn't care less. Weird going from a collector to non collecting   I prob only get nice ones or special ones now lol  It helped me when I was grieving  I still am  But I don't know I ain't explain it xxxx


----------



## beautycool (Apr 15, 2014)

O





geeko said:


> i m a die hard blush whore more than a lipstick person... as requested this is an unupdated pic of my blush collection.... i haven't been updating my blush collection. i've since bought quite a number of blushers on top of these :X


  Oh my love it I love blush too but not have that many as you lmao ))) I wish I did lol  Do blushes going funny after a few years I wouldn't know all I had was a cream one that went bit funny but I accidental melted it when de potting and it looks ok now I think as put it in freezer lol    Anyhow love your collection  Do you like collecting them in boxes or do you think you rather depot them


----------



## Jaymuhlee (Apr 15, 2014)

I just posted about one of my MAC lipsticks here: http://www.specktra.net/t/186287/expired-make-up Because, as the URL implies, I'm pretty sure it's expired.


----------



## msjuicykisses (Apr 16, 2014)

Starting tomorrow I will take the time and check my lipsticks. To much money for mold to be on them!


----------



## naayla2012 (Aug 9, 2014)

OMG I am so jel ur collection is amazing


----------



## Chiara Luminosa (Aug 12, 2014)

:eyelove:


----------



## Consuela327 (Aug 15, 2014)

Loving everyone's collection mine is still rather small but ever expanding lol.


----------



## Queenesq (Aug 23, 2014)

I have about 50 Mac lipsticks that I try to keep in constant rotation with other lipsticks.  I also try to use combos of different lippies.   If I don't use a particular lippie at least once a year, or absolutely hate a lippie, I back 2mac it.  It keeps my stash current and minimizes stinky old makeup.


----------



## flowerflower (Aug 25, 2014)

Wow  amazing collection!


----------



## beautynotes (Sep 7, 2014)

WOW, you have an amazing collection


----------



## krisny118 (Sep 20, 2014)

Geeko ur lipstick collection is amazing !! ^_^  i bought my first lipstick from MAC in October 2013 and right now i have about 25 lipsticks from MAC.


----------



## Nancyrs619 (Sep 21, 2014)

Love the collection


----------



## Nancyrs619 (Sep 21, 2014)

I've been searching for it with no luck


----------



## Nancyrs619 (Sep 21, 2014)

️


----------



## Nancyrs619 (Sep 21, 2014)

Haha did he keep his promise


----------



## geeko (Sep 22, 2014)

a few more babies I have since added to my collection


----------



## geeko (Sep 22, 2014)

And a few more from Playland

























  And Huggable lip colors






  i am about at 190 mac lipsticks as of now :X


----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 22, 2014)

geeko said:


> a few more babies I have since added to my collection


  Sin is such a lovely color. I know you will rock it!


----------



## geeko (Sep 23, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> Sin is such a lovely color. I know you will rock it!


  I just tried Sin on my lips this morning... and it's such a nice shade of deep burgundy brownish red lippie. Love it!


----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 23, 2014)

geeko said:


> I just tried Sin on my lips this morning... and it's such a nice shade of deep burgundy brownish red lippie. Love it!


  Glad to hear it worked out.


----------



## geeko (Sep 26, 2014)

And 3 more lipsticks from the Matte collection added :X I  m very much done hauling for this month ..


----------



## geeko (Sep 26, 2014)




----------



## ksweitzer777 (Sep 30, 2014)

OMG what a beautiful collection. After seeing some of these collections I think I need more!


----------



## Mignonb (Sep 30, 2014)

I need styled in sepia!!!! Ever since I missed out on Nude AND Exclusive Event, I'm obsessed with brownie nudes


----------



## denzi (Oct 1, 2014)

geeko said:


>


  Woooww geeko what a hugeee collection you have really adorable!!!


----------



## shakinstevens89 (Jan 21, 2015)

Wow.. what an amazing collection!! I have about 100 lipsticks now and counting. I often forget what I've bought!


----------



## shakinstevens89 (Jan 21, 2015)

Nouvelle rouge looks super pretty!


----------



## bonvivant (Jan 22, 2015)

I can't even... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What a beautiful collection!


----------



## geeko (Jan 30, 2015)




----------



## geeko (Jan 30, 2015)




----------



## Joojimeep (Feb 4, 2015)

Wow. You have an amazing collection!!!


----------



## BandNerdChic (Feb 15, 2015)

Hot damn, that's a beautiful little army!


----------



## geeko (Feb 16, 2015)

3 more lippies from Nasty gal jus added to my stash XD


----------

